# Timmendorfer Strand: Tour am Wochenende 19./20. März?



## madbull (13. März 2005)

Diese Frage ist vor allem an Anja und Steffi gerichtet, die ja schon lange Interesse angemeldet hatten - gilt aber natürlich auch für alle, die schon immer mal hier fahren wollten, und jene, die es schon hinter sich haben und wiederholen möchten...    

Samstag oder Sonntag wäre mir egal - da würde ich mich voll nach eventuellen Teilnehmern richten.


----------



## Günni-Poo (13. März 2005)

Klingt interessant, 
wie sieht´s denn mit der groben Zeitplanung  aus wenn´s am Sonntag
an den Start gehen würde? Warum Sonntag? Nun gut, am Sonntag
bietet die Ostseetherme ihren Relaxtarif an. Das bedeutet im Zeitraum 
ab 18:00 Uhr bis zum Feierabend wäre man mit 13,-  dabei. Macht 
also maximal 5 Std Sauna und relaxen zum bereits erwähnten Preis.
Ich denke mal das dies eine sehr gute Ergänzung und ein gelungener 
Ausklang nach einem dementsprechenden Tagestörn wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (13. März 2005)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Warum Sonntag?
> ... also maximal 5 Std Sauna und relaxen zum bereits erwähnten Preis.


Überredet, ich bin auch für Sonntag.  
Allerdings bin ich derzeit ein wenig Konditionsschwach 
Ihr müßtet also ein wenig Rücksicht (ja, ich werde sicher immer ganz hinten fahren)  auf mich nehmen!


----------



## madbull (13. März 2005)

Mensch Harry - sollten wir dich tatsächlich mal wieder zu Gesicht bekommen?   

Und du weißt doch - wir warten immer auf die "Langsamen"...  

@Günni: Warten wir einfach mal ab, was die anderen Teilnehmer noch zu deinem Vorschlag meinen. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass einige der Weitangereisten (Anja hätte glaube ich ca. 2 Stunden Fahrt!) lieber nicht ganz so spät zu Hause wären - schließlich ist Montag bei den meisten auch wieder Arbeitstag... Allerdings: Wenn selbst Harry schon dabei wäre...


----------



## Günni-Poo (13. März 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @Günni: Warten wir einfach mal ab, was die anderen Teilnehmer noch zu deinem Vorschlag meinen. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass einige der Weitangereisten (Anja hätte glaube ich ca. 2 Stunden Fahrt!) lieber nicht ganz so spät zu Hause wären - schließlich ist Montag bei den meisten auch wieder Arbeitstag... Allerdings: Wenn selbst Harry schon dabei wäre...



Aber sicher doch, ist ja eh nur ein Vorschlag. Es bedeutet ja auch nicht das man bis zum Feierabend da bleiben muß. Steht halt jedem frei. 
Und selbst ich muß mit um 22:29 Uhr mit dem Zug nach Lübeck zurück.


----------



## STEF1 (14. März 2005)

Hallo Maik,

tolle Idee, hatte sowieso schon über Alternativen zu den HaBes am kommenden Wochenende nachgedacht, zumal ja nun auch endlich Frühling werden soll! Mir wäre allerdings der Samstag viel lieber... STEFFI


----------



## madbull (14. März 2005)

STEF1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Maik,
> 
> tolle Idee, hatte sowieso schon über Alternativen zu den HaBes am kommenden Wochenende nachgedacht, zumal ja nun auch endlich Frühling werden soll! Mir wäre allerdings der Samstag viel lieber... STEFFI


Anja auch? Dann würden wir in jedem Fall schon mal Samstag fahren...  

Sollte sich herauskristallisieren, dass einige nur am Sonntag können und da auch fahren möchten, wird mich allerdings auch nichts davon abhalten, zwei Mal am Wochenende den Guide zu spielen...


----------



## OBRADY (14. März 2005)

Hallo Maik..

Wie lieb ,das Du uns nicht vergessen hast.Ich favorisiere auch klar den Samstag , sollten aber nun durchaus alle am Sonntag fahren wollen/können/ müssen ,wäre ich auch für den Sonntag zu haben.Oder Du müßtest wirklich 2x fahren...  

Das ganz ist natürlich auch stark wetterabhängig ..wie immer also.....aber es wird ja jetzt FRÜHLING......................     

Mal schauen ob es noch weitere Mitstreiter gibt...

Gruß nach TDF

Anja


----------



## madbull (14. März 2005)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> ...Oder Du müßtest wirklich 2x fahren...


Wieso denn MÜSSTEST...


----------



## madbull (15. März 2005)

Der Samstagstermin steht hiermit fest.

*Samstag, 19.3. um 12:00 am P3* (siehe auch LMB).

Wer mich also nicht mit den beiden jungen Damen allein lassen will, ist herzlich eingeladen mitzukommen...  


Ansonsten wie gesagt: Wer am Samstag nicht kann und gern am Sonntag fahren würde, möge Laut geben und es wird geschehen...


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (16. März 2005)

Hallo Maik,

gute Idee, Samstag wäre prima, ich denke, Willy und ich wären auch dabei.
Sonntag scheidet aus.


Gruss
Doris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (17. März 2005)

Ich kann diesen Samstag leider nicht. Und sollte mir das Wetter am Sonntag wohlgesonnen sein, werde ich mich wohl mal wieder durch das schöne Stormarn schlagen. Die Radwanderwege hier sind ja größtenteils geteert, so daß man da nicht im knöcheltiefen Schlamm versinkt!


----------



## madbull (18. März 2005)

So - das wären dann also bisher für Samstag

- Steffi
- Anja
- Doris
- Willy

Drei von vier Wetterdiensten sind inzwischen auf Sonne, kein Regen und 4-5°C umgeschwenkt, der letzte wird heute folgen.    Perfektes Wetter also...

Den ersten Teil der Strecke habe ich gestern beim Nightride schon mal inspiziert. Teilweise trocken, teilweise matschig, aber immer gut fahrbar.
Den zweiten Teil schau ich mich mir heute noch mal an, wenn's nicht zu arg regnet - dürfte aber tendenziell sogar noch besser aussehen...  

Bis morgen


----------



## madbull (18. März 2005)

Wie ich's heute früh angekündigt hatte: Auch der letzte Wetterdienst (wetter.com) ist für morgen auf "Kein Niederschlag" umgesprungen! Der Tour steht somit nichts mehr im Wege - ich freu mich!  

Es wird allerding etwas kühler, eventuell bis zu 3°C runter - zieht euch also nicht zu luftig an...     
Na ja - in der Sonne ist es gleich wieder ein ganzes Stück wärmer...

Hier noch mal die Wetterlinks für Timmendorf, damit sich auch letzte Zweifler selbst überzeugen können: 

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/suchen?ORT=23669&LANG=de
http://www.msn.de/wetter/lokal/default.asp?sid=23669&u=true
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/uebersicht.php?id=10161&ort=Timmendorfer Strand
http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=10120

Noch mal für alle, die's oben im Thread nicht mitbekommen haben:

*Morgen, 12 Uhr, Parkplatz P3.*


----------



## endorphin80 (19. März 2005)

Man sieht sich!


----------



## Tracer (19. März 2005)

Ich muss leider dieses mal passen  ! Hals kratzt   und Nase juckt


----------



## madbull (20. März 2005)

@ Willy: Gute Besserung!

Zuerst einmal das Dringende: Wer möchte heute noch fahren? Ich werde es auf jeden Fall tun  es war einfach herrlich gestern und heuer kann es nur noch besser werden
Rene will vielleicht kommen, er sagt mir nachher noch Bescheid.
Günni?
Harry? Keine Schlammschlacht! Zwar ein paar tiefe Stellen  die waren aber schon gestern ziemlich trocken  der Wind und die Sonne haben schnell Wirkung gezeigt die letzten Tage. Sissy steht fast sauber neben mir im Zimmer


Gestern passte alles. Mitfahrer, Untergrund, Wetter  Die Sonne wurde nicht einmal von auch nur einem Wölkchen verdeckt und versank am Ende direkt vor unseren Augen am Brodtner Steilufer nach einem anstrengenden, ausgefüllten Arbeitstag  
Wie oben schon erwähnt: Kaum Schlamm, und wenn, dann eher trocken.
Ein Sturz gleich zu Beginn  959er Pedale (mit teflonbeschichteten Bindungskrallen) sollte man nicht auf lockerster Einstellung fahren und dann noch eine Dose Brunox draufhauen  
Gegen Ende der erste Krampf, den ich je auf einer Tour erlebt habe Wie Rene da mit dem Rad umkippte und hilflos darunter lag und einige Minuten kaum stehen konnte war dann aber auch irgendwie lustig   
Eine Timmendorf-Tour ist halt nicht sooo locker, wie die drei Frischlinge sich das vorgestellt hatten  

Und ich hätte auch noch fast ein Bad in der Schwartau genommen nach einem spektakulären Fast-Sturz, den die anderen hinter mir im Anschluss nur mit offenen Mündern kommentieren konnten: Sehr enger, verwinkelter, rutschiger, verwurzelter Trail direkt am Wasser, 90°-Kurve auf den Bach zu, durch zwei engstehende Bäumchen über Wurzeln direkt aufs Wasser zu, am Boden auch noch Baumstümpfe, von denen ich leider einen mit einer Pedale erwischte (die stehen bei mir nicht da wo ich will, sondern ziehen ihr Ding stur durch) und wegrutschte und kippte  Natürlich nach rechts, genau auf das Wasser zu  Auch der flugs ausgeklickte rechte Fuß, der inzwischen Bodenkontakt hatte, konnte das Übergewicht des Körpers nicht mehr aufhalten Bei ungefähr 45° Körperschräglage über der Au bekam ich den ersten Baum zu fassen, gut armdick  Knack! Nicht nennenswert meinen Fall aufhaltend gibt das morsche Teil nach und fliegt mit mir zusammen weiter Richtung kühles Nass  Mich schon fast baden wähnend werfe ich Blick und Körper instinktiv herum, erspähe ein weiteres, ähnlich aussehendes Bäumchen und schaffe es auch tatsächlich, in einer blitzschnellen Bewegung, Sissy loslassend, dasselbe mit beiden Händen zu greifen, in gespannter Erwartung eines lauten KRACKS mit anschließenden PLATSCH
Riesebusch, 14 Uhr. Umfall  der Baum hält.


Hier gibt es die Bilder:  http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/6141

Hier eine Auswahl:





















Schön wars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (20. März 2005)

Naaa gut: Ich fahr' jetzt los. Bin über Handy zu erreichen, falls sich noch jemand anschließen will. Und fallls ich das Klingeln höre...


----------



## Günni-Poo (20. März 2005)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Naaa gut: Ich fahr' jetzt los. Bin über Handy zu erreichen, falls sich noch jemand anschließen will. Und fallls ich das Klingeln höre...


Hey Meik,
wie schon erwähnt ist es unser Ziel um 
18:00 Uhr in der Therme auf zuschlagen.
Werden wohl so zwischen 15:00 und
16:00 Uhr in Lübeck starten.
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja unterwegs.
Gruß Günni


----------



## STEF1 (20. März 2005)

Das war eine tolle Tour gestern, landschaftlich mal eine schöne Abwechslung und wer hätte gedacht, dass man bei der Timmendorf-Runde so viele Höhenmeter zusammenbekommt.... Danke nochmal für die schöne Tour; die Fahrt von Hamburg hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt! STEFFI


----------



## OBRADY (20. März 2005)

War eine prima TDF Premiere.Danke an den Tourguide.Alles spektakuläre und lustige hat Meik ja schon ausführlich berichtet.Kann mich dem nur anschließen.
Fahre auf jeden Fall gerne nach nochmal TDF.
Anja


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (20. März 2005)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, könnte man ja eine Ostereier-Tour planen,
das wär doch was............ oder hinterher einen Kuchen und Ostereier verdrücken im dem besagtem Hof (keine Ahnung wie der noch hieß, aber der Kuchen war einsame Spitze) wie von Muttern und anschließend am Steilufer zurück.

Gruss 
Doris


----------



## madbull (22. März 2005)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, könnte man ja eine Ostereier-Tour planen,
> das wär doch was............ oder hinterher einen Kuchen und Ostereier verdrücken im dem besagtem Hof (keine Ahnung wie der noch hieß, aber der Kuchen war einsame Spitze) wie von Muttern und anschließend am Steilufer zurück.


Lass uns das doch am besten am Samstag bereden...  

Der Hof ist der Erdbeerhof Warnsdorf - wovon allerdings an den beiden Osterfeiertagen überaus dringendst abzuraten ist, will man nicht eine Stunde auf einen Platz und noch mal so lange in der Schlange vor der Kasse warten will...  


______________________________________

Zu dem oben beschriebenen Fast-Sturz gibt es übrigens erfreuliche Nachrichten: Auf dunklen Kanälen wurde uns ein Bilddokument des Vorfalls zugespielt! Aber seht selbst - hier der ungeschickte Tölpel in dem Moment, in dem er den rettenden zweiten Baum (der erste, weggebrochene ist unten im Wasser zu sehen - der passende Stumpf ganz links im Bild) schon mit einer Hand zu fassen bekommen hat und gerade mit der zweiten dasselbe versucht...







Und nur für Steffi bin ich auf meiner Tour am Sonntag (länger, härter, schneller - aber wie immer weniger Punkte, weil ich einfach nicht langsam fahren kann, wenn ich allein unterwegs bin  ) am Stülper Huk vorbei...







Das eine oder ander Bild habe ich auch noch gemacht...












Noch mehr hier​


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (22. März 2005)

Schade, da gab es wirklich richtig leckeren hausgemachten Kuchen für guten Preis............ nachja, aufgehoben ist nicht aufgeschoben.

Entweder dieses Oster-WE oder ev. in 1 oder 2 Wochen. Später geht es nicht mehr bei mir, dann geht es in Richtung Friedrichshaven und Riva.
Mein neues Bike (Hardtail von Nevi) in Empfang nehmen.

Gruss
IGD


----------



## STEF1 (22. März 2005)

QUOTE=madbull]

Und nur für Steffi bin ich auf meiner Tour am Sonntag (länger, härter, schneller - aber wie immer weniger Punkte, weil ich einfach nicht langsam fahren kann, wenn ich allein unterwegs bin  ) am Stülper Huk vorbei...
QUOTE]


Sieht ja genauso aus auf den Fotos wie zu Kindheitstagen am Stülper Huk. Hoffe umso mehr, dass es, sobald es wärmer ist, mal klappt mit der ausgedehnten "Nostalgie-Tour"...STEFFI


----------



## Alan (25. März 2005)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> Später geht es nicht mehr bei mir, dann geht es in Richtung Friedrichshaven und Riva.
> Mein neues Bike (Hardtail von Nevi) in Empfang nehmen.



Wünsche viel Erfolg im neuen Team und mit dem neuen Rad, einen lieben Gruß an Judith. 

Det


----------



## madbull (26. März 2005)

Iron-Gun-D schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, da gab es wirklich richtig leckeren hausgemachten Kuchen für guten Preis............ nachja, aufgehoben ist nicht aufgeschoben.
> 
> Entweder dieses Oster-WE oder ev. in 1 oder 2 Wochen. Später geht es nicht mehr bei mir, dann geht es in Richtung Friedrichshaven und Riva.
> Mein neues Bike (Hardtail von Nevi) in Empfang nehmen.


Wenn du möchtest, können wir die Tour machen! Ich habe ja nur vor den "Stoßzeiten" auf dem Erdbeerhof gewarnt...  

Morgen (Ostersonntag) hätte ich Zeit, müsste aber bis spätestens 16:00 schon wieder zu Hause sein. Wenn wir am frühen Nachmittag am Erdbeerhof wären, dürfte vielleicht auch noch nicht ganz so viel los sein...
Ansonsten wäre das nächste Wochenende auch OK für mich. Vielleicht ja dann auch schon endlich mit kurzen Klamotten...   

Ansonsten ist dir mein unbändiger *NEID* über dein zukünftiges Bike ja wohl SO WAS von sicher - geniaaaaaal...   Eine bessere Entscheidung hättest du kaum treffen können...
Welches kriegst du: Das "Classic" oder das "Mega"?






Bild von http://www.nevi-titanio.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## northpoint (26. März 2005)

Seeeeeeeehhhhhhhrrrrrr schick das Bike!   

Das mega gefällt mir noch einen Tick besser.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (30. März 2005)

Hallo Halli,

erst jetzt habe ich mein neues Bike im Forum gesichtet. So in voller Größe sieht es schon wirklich genial aus. Ob ich das Mega oder das Classic erhalten werde, weiss ich noch nicht so genau. Das werde ich vor Ort sehen. Wir haben nur über die Komponenten gesprochen.

Dieses Wochenende kann ich nicht. Nächtes WE ist der Marathon in Hitzacker. 
Wie sieht es mit einer Tour am 16./17.4. aus?
Würde gerne lange fahren, ausdauernd.
Alan hättest Du auch Lust mitzukommen?
Apropo, mit Judith werde ich ein Zimmer teilen.

So, hoffentlich bis bald,
Doris


----------



## B.T. (11. April 2005)

@ madbull:
Doris bekommt das "Classic" von Nevi.

Viele Grüße aus dem Süden in den Norden

Bernhard.


----------

